

Hands down, this is the best contact form online. - darvy
http://realart.com/contact.php

======
throwaway420
Define best.

Is it the most creative? There might be an argument for that.

Is it very interesting and memorable? Sure, you've succeeded from that
perspective.

But is it the most easy to use? Not a chance, and from that perspective it's
very underwhelming. You have to click on the site's contact form, and then
you're overwhelmed with a video feed thing. Then you have to click a teletype
button and you're presented with a larger view of the typewriter. My first
instinct was to click on the "Your Message Here" and start typing. When that
didn't work I was about to give up until I noticed that I had to scroll down
and enter the message in another form. Like a typical graphic designer, you
designed something that fits your large monitors well, but is kind of crappy
on a typical small notebook.

I can also see a potential customer being confused not only by how to use
this, but also seeing other publicly posted messages and fearing contacting
you not knowing if their private requests might be accidentally publicly
posted.

------
nppc
Its not

~~~
darvy
How many contact forms have you used where your message is printed via WWII
equipment? ;)

